# 2011 LT: Where are the CAN bus terminating resistors?



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You likely have a short somewhere. Likely ECM harness. White and dark blue wires.

It travels from BCM to ECM to TCM to ECM..... Yeah.... It’s dumb. At some spots the line forks but that’s the ‘main’ line. Terminal to terminal resistor.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes, the ECM has one set of terminating resistors in it, which should measure 120 ohms across 29 and 43 of connector 1 on ECM.
The BCM has the others measurable at 18 and 19 of connector 6 at BCM


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes a healthy HS LAN network measures ~60ohms. 
If you disconnect the BCM completely you'll read OPEN because the DLC connects to BCM, then the rest of network. If you leave BCM connector 2 in place you can measure remainder of network without the the BCM terminators in the circuit


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You're more likely to have an open, not a short. Based on the 120ohm reading with network untouched


----------

